# engine Code



## badboystoy (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi guys, my name is Mike and I am from Germany. I bought a 67 Pontiac GTO three month ago at a car show in Daytona, FL, it´s a really nice car in awesome condition, the only problem I have it the engine. The seller sold the Goat to me and said, the engine is not matching no., so he was right. Can anybody help me to find out which engine I have in my Goat. In front of the block I have a "WA" , date code is D097, casting no. is 500557. In my opinion the engine is not strong enough for a 67 GTO, lol

thanks

Mike:seeya:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I believe with that date code and casting number its a 1977 400.

1977	400	200 HP	WA	M	8.0	431	6X	1-4	17057263	Firebird Block Casting # 500557


----------

